# Webresearch (macropool) and Google Chrome



## hput3 (Mar 27, 2012)

A few google attempts to find answers regarding my question below, have 
been pretty useless. It seems that google no longer really honors quotes 
used like this:

"webresearch" for "google chrome"

Google still searchs for `research' by itself and even `chrome' by itself so making
it pretty hard to define a decent search for this info.

Here it is in all its simplicity:

Can anyone tell me anything regarding getting the macropool product `Webresearch 3.1.4860 pro' to work with google chrome in a similar manner as it can do with firefox?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I don't see any mention of it working with chrome only IE and Firefox


----------



## hput3 (Mar 27, 2012)

joeten said:


> Hi I don't see any mention of it working with chrome only IE and Firefox


Anyone here who could coach me through writing such an extension?

No; scratch that, I'm too green and it would be a great imposition on anyone timewise. However a brief explanation of how one would go about creating an extension, url pointer to `how to's', a brief outline... anything like that would be well appreciated this end.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Sorry but I can find nothing of use have you tried it with opera


----------

